# Any AIKKA members



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

Just wondering if there were any AIKKA members on the talk forum ?



Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 8, 2003)

What is the AIKKA?

( I myself am of the AKKI )


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Just wondering if there were any AIKKA members on the talk forum ?
> 
> 
> ...



Trained under one for 5 yrs...

jb


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

and what did you think of it ?


Chicago Green
Dragon :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *and what did you think of it ?
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of mat time fighting, a great deal of interest in speed, but little emphasis on principles and concepts of "modern standard Kenpo". Fortunately I had GD7 and Doc to look after me..

Anything your referring to specifically...I know he has a video program, but the guy I trained under trained under him directly and was a 6th. I've seen his vids, I have some of his books. What specifically are you asking?

jb


----------



## Elfan (Apr 8, 2003)

Who's organization is it and what does the name stand for?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *A lot of mat time fighting, a great deal of interest in speed, but little emphasis on principles and concepts of "modern standard Kenpo". Fortunately I had GD7 and Doc to look after me..
> 
> Anything your referring to specifically...I know he has a video program, but the guy I trained under trained under him directly and was a 6th. I've seen his vids, I have some of his books. What specifically are you asking?
> ...



I was interested in training with the Doc. I have seen some of his videos and also read some of his published material. I was wondering first hand what it was like to train with the Doc in person. I have found his videos very enlightning and he seems like a pretty down to earth person.
I was going to see if i could plan some time in the future to fly out for a week to train with the Doc.

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Who's organization is it and what does the name stand for? *




American International Karate & Kung Fu Association

The organization was founded by Dr John La Tourrette
American International Karate Kung-Fu Schools of Self-Defense, 10th Dan


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 9, 2003)

Ah, the same dude who wrote that Ed Parker's ' neutral bow ' stance was the biggest joke of a stance. Gotcha.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *Ah, the same dude who wrote that Ed Parker's ' neutral bow ' stance was the biggest joke of a stance. Gotcha. *



Hmm I have never read that one. 
Where did you read that comment ?

Oh also, very cool website. 

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 9, 2003)

From some of his older material...I think it was the printed stuff that came along with his ' Speed Hitting ' tapes.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *From some of his older material...I think it was the printed stuff that came along with his ' Speed Hitting ' tapes. *



Hmm I think I might have some of that material.
I'll take a look when I have the chance.

Thanks for the info ...............


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *Ah, the same dude who wrote that Ed Parker's ' neutral bow ' stance was the biggest joke of a stance. Gotcha. *



Yep,

Folks are always remembered for their shocking quotes. I think he said that in one of his vids as well if I remember correctly...He was into the "liquid bow"..I think that's what you AKKI guys call it...Or more of a JKD type stance with the rear foot turned to 90 degrees with the weight on the ball of the foot in a cocked position instead of 45 degrees and flat. Front foot is still at 45 degrees...That's what my old instructor taught.

jb


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *I was interested in training with the Doc. I have seen some of his videos and also read some of his published material. I was wondering first hand what it was like to train with the Doc in person. I have found his videos very enlightning and he seems like a pretty down to earth person.
> I was going to see if i could plan some time in the future to fly out for a week to train with the Doc.
> 
> ...



Cha Ching...


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Yep,
> 
> Folks are always remembered for their shocking quotes. I think he said that in one of his vids as well if I remember correctly...He was into the "liquid bow"..I think that's what you AKKI guys call it...Or more of a JKD type stance with the rear foot turned to 90 degrees with the weight on the ball of the foot in a cocked position instead of 45 degrees and flat. Front foot is still at 45 degrees...That's what my old instructor taught.
> ...



 No, we call that the ' modified neutral bow '. The ' Liquid Bows ' concept is more of an idea-in-application than an actual stance.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Cha Ching... *



Hmm i take it by your comment its a bit expensive......


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------

